# Open House!



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

[B]Anthony & Associates is holding a Meyer Products Open House and Demonstration Day on August 19th @ 10:00 AM.[/B]

This will take place at our shop here in White Plains, Maryland​.

Representatives from Meyer Corp will be demonstrating all of the newest equipment including the *new Meyer V-Plow*, the *PolyHawk Spreaders *and the newest in *Tailgate Spreaders*.

*Pre-Season discounts will be offered for all New Meyer Equipment orders.*

We will also have on display and at a discount all of our *Used and Rebuilt Snow Equipment*.​
Their will be hourly Door Prizes and a Bar-B-Que at 1:00PM.

All are welcome to attend.

You can Map-Quest us at:

4740 Duffield Road
White Plains, Maryland 20695

Or Call (301)392-0282 for directions.


----------

